# Firaxis developing UFO: Enemy Unknown remake



## JDP (Jan 6, 2012)

Following on from some discussion in the 'best games evar' thread, some more info has crept out about a 're-imagining' of the classic UFO: Enemy Unknown, but by creators of the Civ games, Firaxis.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-01-05-firaxis-xcom-enemy-unknown-announced

XCOM + (potentially) Sid Meier = AWESOME! This has the potential to be such an amazing game  If anyone can stay true to UFO's turn-based roots, it must surely be Firaxis.


----------



## Dozmonic (Jan 6, 2012)

One of my favourite games ever, which makes me apprehensive. They managed to build on previous games well with the Civ series - until Civ 5. The poor AI and the ICS strategies being back (gone in recent patches I hear? Not played for a year) meant that it just wasn't as involving as Civ 4 ;-/

With UFO there are feelings that're hard to recapture. Let's hope they focus on solid gameplay rather than fetching 3d visuals.


----------

